# Car Seat on a train (Amtrak)



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

We're tossing around the idea of taking a trip on the Amtrak this summer. We've never been on a train before so I was wondering if using a car seat is feasible or necessary. Anyone know?


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

There's no seatbelts on amtrak so there wouldn't be a way to install it anyway.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
There's no seatbelts on amtrak so there wouldn't be a way to install it anyway.

Okie dokie, guess that settles it! Trains are pretty safe anyway as far as travel, aren't they?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

yup.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Just hijacking to say that sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## stephienoodle (Jul 28, 2007)

Bring a blanket or quilt or something though - DS and I took a 2 hour train trip about a month ago and he really enjoyed standing on the seat to look out of the window. Even though I was holding onto him, it was nice to have something to pad the armrest/wall with so he didn't get bumped around if we hit a rough bit of track. Enjoy the trip, it should be fun!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

We took Amtrak for a 24-hr-ish trip a year and a half ago, and I had the same questions. There's no way to use a carseat on a train, and, as you said, they're a much safer mode of transport anyway. We did, of course, take our seats along for use at our destination. There are carry-on storage areas as you enter the car where you can stow the car seat, rather than putting it under the train with big bags, etc., which could potentially damage it.

Of course, our very favorite part was our return trip where we were able to get a family sleeper. WOW!! We walked on the train, dropped our bags and 3 car seats, and were DONE. Someone walked by to say we could still get breakfast, and so we went up to eat. Sooo nice and relaxing! We travelled coach on the way out (a very, very delayed trip where we sat for hours doing nothing), and that was nice, too, but different, as we had to worry about the other people around us.

All in all, Amtrak is a fun way to travel, and I just wish they had better schedules around here! My boys would so love to go again! Have fun!


----------

